# Long or short haired puppy?



## Lianne1987 (10 mo ago)

This puppy is 7 weeks old and we are planning to adopt her but we would like to know what kind of coat she is going to have as we definitely have a preference! She is a rescue so we don't have lots of info regarding her parents.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

If she does not have the coat that you have a preference for, will you still adopt her? She is very sweet though


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

from the one photo i’d say long… but typically comparing to littermates helps. even if pup turns out a stock coat - i’d still think she’d be longer than average, just no fancy tail, messy feet or ear floofies.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

gosh if you don't adopt her I just might! she's beautiful 😍


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Longish coat.Peachy I'll be second in line if it doesn't work out for youWhat a cutie!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Facial shape is more like a coat, but at 7 weeks, I'd expect a lot more fuffiness on the ears... I'd venture she carries one long coat gene and one normal coat gene., so more of a plush coat...


----------



## Lianne1987 (10 mo ago)

Thanks all, I have another pic now too!


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Omg 😍….just look at her!! I might be 3rd in line 😃


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Lianne1987 said:


> Thanks all, I have another pic now too!
> View attachment 585543


she’s a long coat


----------



## Lianne1987 (10 mo ago)

mnm said:


> Facial shape is more like a coat, but at 7 weeks, I'd expect a lot more fuffiness on the ears... I'd venture she carries one long coat gene and one normal coat gene., so more of a plush coat...


What do you make of the ear fluff now on the new picture?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I think she's got one long and one normal gene. At 7 weeks, I would definitely see long hair at the toes, around the pads on the underside of the feet, and lots more longer hair at the ears. She's what I would consider a plush coat. Not a long coat.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

These were my two coated puppies in the current litter that just went to their new homes. Pictures at 7-pink shirt and 8 weeks of age-black hoodie,first two of the male pup, the last two of the female pup. You can see the notifibly longer ear hairs and over all longer hair on the body. Might be harder to see in the pictures, but they had lots of hair around the toenails, and on the bottoms of their feet.
.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mnm said:


> View attachment 585622
> 
> View attachment 585623
> 
> ...


And now I want one! 

Kidding, I hate grooming. But they are so so cute.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> And now I want one!
> 
> Kidding, I hate grooming. But they are so so cute.


They went to their new homes last weekend.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mnm said:


> They went to their new homes last weekend.


I know. I know someone who got one . Plus they were all on fb so I got to see all the pics! It was very exciting.


----------



## Lianne1987 (10 mo ago)

Final pics before pick up, can't believe how much they change in a week!


----------

